# She Caught Us Looking!



## ShootHoops (Mar 17, 2008)

We spotted this lady, and we were amazed. I automatically thought to myself "someone should take a picture of this!" The result:







I guess she was flattered and decided that this was a good photo op or something? I don't know. But this makes me giggle.


----------



## NM Rich (Mar 17, 2008)

"Busted" literally!


----------



## eminart (Mar 17, 2008)

Holy god.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice earrings :er:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 17, 2008)

Ummm, everything's bigger in Texas??




(It's been a while...good to see you posting again!)


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 18, 2008)

It's good to be back! 
I just noticed her earrings were a bit oversized as well, lol.


----------



## The Losing Kind (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow. Just... wow.


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 18, 2008)

lol - she probably thought "Take a picture, it'll last longer..."


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 18, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> lol - she probably thought "Take a picture, it'll last longer..."


 
Definitely, lol.


----------



## JRob (Mar 20, 2008)

Ha ha good one!


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 21, 2008)

holy crap! lol is she even allowed to walk around on the street dressed like that?  some people just love to show off


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 22, 2008)

I guess she's a firm believer in "If you got it, flaunt it."


----------



## Renair (Mar 24, 2008)

Has she been stealing basketballs from the gym again?????


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 24, 2008)

Renair said:


> Has she been stealing basketballs from the gym again?????


 
Yep! I thought I made it clear to her last time that conduct of this sort is not acceptable!


----------



## Puscas (Mar 24, 2008)

good to see you posting again ShootBoobs.....:lmao:






pascal


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 25, 2008)

Puscas said:


> good to see you posting again ShootBoobs.....:lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
HAHAHA!!! Good one.


----------



## Clutch (Mar 27, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Nice earrings :er:



I was thinking more like nice sweater pies but what do I know? LoL


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 27, 2008)

Sweater pies, hahahaha!!!


----------

